# defination of 'sprouting' pls.



## shangleo (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm still in the germination stage. i've left 10 seeds in a box and some finally cracked open after TWO WEEKS!... with the white stuff inside. but there's only one among all seeds with a white root about this long "--" stickin on the damp toilet paper. is it how the scratch should sprout?
is this the RIGHT time to start my outdoor growing? or just leave it there for few more days? please advice~ thanks


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

Outdoor season is over. Most people are harvesting.
As far as germination. Thats the tap root sticking outa the seed. You need to carefully plant that root pointing down about 1/4"-1/2" in soil.
There's a sticky on the top of the indoor section with grow guide links. Its highly recommended you read one.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 3, 2006)

Mutt just gave you some good advise and if I were you I would take it.

One thing I see new gardeners do, and it's a mistake, is to let the white tap root get to long.  Once the seed has opened and the root starts to come out of the seed shell this is the correct time to plant your sprouted seed into whatever you have chosen as your growing medium.

Good luck with your grow!


----------

